# Armour for cats and mice by Jeff de Boer.



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

I just came across this page as I wonder aimlessly through the electronic wastelands of the net. I got say these are stunning and really worth a look.

http://www.beautifullife.info/art-works/armour-for-cats-and-mice-created-by-jeff-de-boer/

I really like the tournmount mouse with lance. This guy is pure genius. Sorry if you seen this before


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

That is the coolest thing I've seen all week! Truly and beautifully hardcore! Makes me wish I were rich so I could buy them all!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

o: that is soo cool!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

awesome!, very talented guy


----------

